# [B]A bloodline Question[/B]



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I am still new to APBT even when I own one in the past. My question my be silly a one, but because its been awhile I REALLY don't know this...are there still any pure bloodline around? example an all Colby dog or eli??? Please go easy on this beginner. Thanks


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

tonios said:


> I am still new to APBT even when I own one in the past. My question my be silly a one, but because its been awhile I REALLY don't know this...are there still any pure bloodline around? example an all Colby dog or eli??? Please go easy on this beginner. Thanks


I don't know I am new to APBTs as well good question.:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

yes there is and expensive if you want really tight bred uncrossed dogs. good luck finding them cause the people that have them have closed yards.
now if you looking for a "new" bloodline that comes from a cross of an old one then yes there is plenty out there


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks eliezer for your reply, I joined gopitbull.com a few days ago and I love the comments, info, Ideas and the thoughts people are sharing here.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

my female is colby and eli she was a good penny.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> my female is colby and eli she was a good penny.


do you have a ped to post?


----------

